# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  В журнале регистрации нет записей о конкретном пользователе

## alexioslovasas

Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста где искать, почему нету в журнале регистраций записей конкретного пользователя. От остальных есть. Пользователь новый заводился через интерфейс предприятия а не конфигуратора. Копировался с другого рабочего пользователя. Бухгалтерия 8.3. Платформа 8.3.10.2505. Конфигурация 3.0.60.59. Спасибо за помощь!

----------

